# Laptop CPU usage much lower than base speed



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi everyone. I discovered an issue with my Envy 15  Win10 laptop. I was trying to play Pro Evolution Soccer 2019 and I couldn't get the CPU speed to go past 0.8 GHz. This led to a lot of lag and audio stuttering. At first, I thought it was the game since a lot of users have had issues with PES (from 17 to 19, I think) in the past.

Then I opened game bar and it turns out the CPU speed is the issue. I monitored it for more than an hour and not once did it go above 0.9 GHz. Yes, I also switched to high-performance power mode and ran the game—no difference.

I also tried PES 17 and it was all smooth sailing until I switched to 1920x1080 (PC's native resolution) because the other res made the game blurry... again lag and stuttering.

Please help me out guys. Why is the CPU clock speed stuck at <1GHz even when running intensive games; PES 17 and 19, Watch Dogs 2 all have the same CPU ish, making them lag. 

When I have an i7-4702MQ with a base clock of 2.2GHz? What am I missing?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2019)

How about the cooling of the CPU? Can you check to see if the fan is working? Can you hear the fan? Have you check the temperature?
You can use HWiNFO64 (load sensors only) to see what is going on.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

The fan works normally, it seems. It runs slightly warm on normal usage and only heats up on CPU intensive software. Or should I post detailed temp info? I'll try out the software tonight and post feedback. Thanks


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 14, 2019)

The CPU throttling to .8GHz is a sign of aggressive throttling on intel parts. If it's CPU temperature related you will generally see graduated reduction in clocks to maintain below Tjmax.

In this case I would guess it is either directed by the OS or the motherboard of the laptop. Causes can be BIOS (not CPU) power limits, board component temperature limits, among others...


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> The CPU throttling to .8GHz is a sign of aggressive throttling on intel parts. If it's CPU temperature related you will generally see graduated reduction in clocks to maintain below Tjmax.
> 
> In this case I would guess it is either directed by the OS or the motherboard of the laptop. Causes can be BIOS (not CPU) power limits, board component temperature limits, among others...


Geez.. Is there any way to narrow down the underlying cause(s)?


----------



## Frick (Oct 14, 2019)

What's the exact model? Have you noticed the problem before? A 800Mhz speed would mean sluggishness in even web browsing. What are your temps like?


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

HP ENVY TS 15-j132na. I just got it (fairly new) and so I haven't paid much attention. Although I can confirm that at 0.79GHz, normal tasks run fine (playing video, running minor software) but PES 19 stutters badly. Players skating all over the pitch OMG

Edit:
Just installed HWinfo now and I'm monitoring the temp under CPU load. Will get back soon


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 14, 2019)

Have you done these from the main page:            https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...j100-notebook-pc-series/5401191/model/7399045



                                Open allVersionFile size                                                            Release date                                                                                                                
 
*Firmware (1)*
recommended




Seagate Hard Drive ST1000LM024/ST750LM022 Firmware Update2BA30002 v2 Rev.A45.2 MBSep 8, 2016Download
 





*BIOS (1)*




HP Notebook System BIOS Update (Intel Processors)F.72 Rev.A12.4 MBJun 28, 2018Download


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

Oh no.. not good


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 14, 2019)

There’s your issue. Thermal limited. If it’s new, take it back under warranty.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

It's not, man


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 14, 2019)

Time to take it apart and reapply thermal paste. That’s probably the issue.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 14, 2019)

CPU according to HWINFO is i7-4702MQ.  Bios is from June 2018 and hard drive Firmware is from Sept. 2016.

Is that the original CPU or was it user upgraded?  Fan is not running or loaded with dust or CPU needs to be re-pasted or if the CPU was replaced perhaps the cooling block was not screwed down correctly or screws were stripped?

It would seem that if all updates are applied then it's the fan or the CPU needs to be re-pasted.  If there are thermal pads being used or are torn, extreme care is required.  Don't mix pads and thermal grease together. Pads may need replacement and thickness needs to be measured.

Edit: 2 extra Intel links:  https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-









						Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool
					

This download record installs the Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool release 4.1.7.39, which is compatible with multiprocessor systems.




					downloadcenter.intel.com


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

TBH it was bought refurbished but I believe the CPU is i7-4702MQ from factory. Is there any way to know if the CPU was replaced? The fan is running but making a loud noise when running intensive software. I'll check all updates tonight even though I'm on Win10 1903


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 14, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> Is there any way to know if the CPU was replaced?



Run the service tag # on the HP website.



iamtowbee said:


> The fan is running but making a loud noise when running intensive software.



It should ramp up as heat and usage increase.



iamtowbee said:


> I'll check all updates tonight even though I'm on Win10 1903



Check the HP website as well as Windows.  Older motherboards almost never have the bios upgraded in my experience, so if it's not the most current, then update.
Check the other items on the HP download page.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 14, 2019)

Is this correct? https://support.hp.com/us-en/warran...k-pc-series/5401191/model/7399045?sku=K1X02EA


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 14, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> Is this correct? https://support.hp.com/us-en/warran...k-pc-series/5401191/model/7399045?sku=K1X02EA



For warranty.^

You want this:  https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/laptops

You should also see about laptop battery recall and bad power adapter recalls:  https://batteryprogram687.ext.hp.com/



			Program Summary
		










						Replacement programs and product recalls
					

Current product replacement and recall programs for affected Hewlett-Packard and Compaq products.




					www8.hp.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> TBH it was bought refurbished but I believe the CPU is i7-4702MQ from factory. Is there any way to know if the CPU was replaced? The fan is running but making a loud noise when running intensive software. I'll check all updates tonight even though I'm on Win10 1903


According to HP the i7-4702MQ is the original CPU of that model. But since its refurbished maybe at some point they remove the CPU to repaste it and/or clean the heatsink and fan. Maybe the re-intallation wasnt as it should. You say you can hear the fan but does it push out hot air? While at 70~100C the exaust air must be a lot... and very hot.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

Dust, bad heatsink compound, physical size cooling and ambient temps are all a major factor in a cpu being able to run at performance level desired


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 15, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> According to HP the i7-4702MQ is the original CPU of that model. But since its refurbished maybe at some point they remove the CPU to repaste it and/or clean the heatsink and fan. Maybe the re-intallation wasnt as it should. You say you can hear the fan but does it push out hot air? While at 70~100C the exaust air must be a lot... and very hot.


You're spot on.. at high temps, the fan is noisy but not enough hot air is being pushed out imho. I have to place my hand next to the vent to feel the hot air



jsfitz54 said:


> For warranty.^
> 
> You want this:  https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/laptops
> 
> ...


I've checked the driver download page and gotten the hard disk firmware update (I already updated the BIOS). Also, AC power cord checks out although I haven't checked for battery.



eidairaman1 said:


> Dust, bad heatsink compound, physical size cooling and ambient temps are all a major factor in a cpu being able to run at performance level desired



Mm I might have to open it up myself then. What's "bad heatsink compound" please?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> You're spot on.. at high temps, the fan is noisy but not enough hot air is being pushed out imho. I have to place my hand next to the vent to feel the hot air
> 
> 
> I've checked the driver download page and gotten the hard disk firmware update (I already updated the BIOS). Also, AC power cord checks out although I haven't checked for battery.
> ...



Thermal interface compound


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 15, 2019)

That's the thermal paste right?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2019)

thermal paste, compound, TIM, lots of names for the same thing

its goop that transfers heat from the CPU to the heatsink


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2019)

If it lacks air flow, most likely there is a little carpet of dust build in there blocking the air through the heatsink.
Should check it, and hopefully that would be the end of the problem. Just clean the heatsink if its overdusted and try to work the laptop before you start removing things to repaste.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 15, 2019)

Also if it hasn't been mentioned before, use *Throttlestop*


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> Mm I might have to open it up myself then. What's "bad heatsink compound" please?



It ain't hard. Look up a video of your model and use a spatula, IIRC them consumer HPs have a tendency be a bit fiddly. As for thermal paste Arctic MX4 is cheap and good.



R0H1T said:


> Also if it hasn't been mentioned before, use *Throttlestop*



Sure, once the thermals are ok and if the cooling system actually can handle the components during sustained loads. I don't know how well that particular laptop handles heat, but some consumer HPs have definitely had underwhelming cooling.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 15, 2019)

Guys, I finally took the laptop apart and cleaned the fan and heatsink. Also, repasted the CPU and GPU, then coupled it back. Did a memtest and hard disk test just to be safe; all tests passed. On booting, I fired up HWinfo and monitored the temps. On idle, it goes around 49-69°C.

I then ran PES 2017 and gameplay was very smooth at over 2.4GHz. During this period, HWinfo reported temp hitting critical values (99, 96, 96, 95 for the 4 cores), although there was no thermal throttling.

The problem started again when I ran PES 2019: lagged a bit and the CPU heated up fast. I checked the CPU speed, it was stuck at 0.79 GHz again. Also, HWinfo reported critical temps same as above but thermal throttling for all CPU components was set to *Yes* this time.

I went back to PES 17 and the only max reported temp was 85°C or thereabouts, although the CPU speed was still stuck at 0.79GHz.

I'm getting worried guys. I just bought it and it's already acting up when I know returning the laptop isn't an option. Please help me..



Frick said:


> Sure, once the thermals are ok and if the cooling system actually can handle the components during sustained loads. I don't know how well that particular laptop handles heat, but some consumer HPs have definitely had underwhelming cooling.


Can I use ThrottleStop in this case?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 15, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> Guys, I finally took the laptop apart and cleaned the fan and heatsink. Also, repasted the CPU and GPU, then coupled it back. Did a memtest and hard disk test just to be safe; all tests passed. On booting, I fired up HWinfo and monitored the temps. On idle, it goes around 49-69°C.
> 
> I then ran PES 2017 and gameplay was very smooth at over 2.4GHz. During this period, HWinfo reported temp hitting critical values (99, 96, 96, 95 for the 4 cores), although there was no thermal throttling.
> 
> ...



Read this









						CPU energy save settings
					

Hi all,  Could somebody please explain for me (like a noob) the 3 common CPU energy save technologies (C-State, C1E, EIST) and their affection by enabling/disabling them to the performance/frequency/voltage/power consumption/heat referring to the desktop and games as well? My exact goal should...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 15, 2019)

Had any dust on heatsink?
Cleaning fan/heatsink improve the airflow at all?

By your first postage of HWinfo seems your problem is thermals. I dont see any overvoltage, or any excessive wattage. Temp seems the only problem and any kind of energy saving settings would not make any difference.
Maybe a defective fan? I dont really know...

To use throttle stop right now in your situation could only damage the CPU by removing the self protections.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2019)

Try again, this time with pics of the thermal paste application? Maybe you did it incorrectly or used the wrong amount (or a cheap/bad paste)

Also, dont forget to repaste the GPU as well as the CPU while you're in there


----------



## jsfitz54 (Oct 16, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Try again, this time with pics of the thermal paste application? Maybe you did it incorrectly or used the wrong amount (or a cheap/bad paste)
> 
> Also, dont forget to repaste the GPU as well as the CPU while you're in there



HP often uses thermal pads. There is an air gap if they were replaced with TIM only.  May need to purchase pads of required thickness or this is not going to work.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> HP often uses thermal pads. There is an air gap if they were replaced with TIM only.  May need to purchase pads of required thickness or this is not going to work.



good advice


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 17, 2019)

Really sorry for the radio silence guys. The problem has only gotten worse, with CPU package temp now hitting 100C. 


eidairaman1 said:


> Read this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to wrap my head around that tbh. Seems like the C states are some sort of power-saving mode at a deeper level. How do I enable them?



Zach_01 said:


> Had any dust on heatsink?
> Cleaning fan/heatsink improve the airflow at all?
> 
> By your first postage of HWinfo seems your problem is thermals. I dont see any overvoltage, or any excessive wattage. Temp seems the only problem and any kind of energy saving settings would not make any difference.
> Maybe a defective fan? I dont really know...



Nope, no dust on the heatsink as I cleaned both the fan and heatsink. The fan runs noisy on high temps, which is prolly normal right? How do I detect a fault fan? 



Zach_01 said:


> To use throttle stop right now in your situation could only damage the CPU by removing the self protections.


True, the only thing keeping CPU & GPU from getting fried is the thermal throttling itself.



Mussels said:


> Try again, this time with pics of the thermal paste application? Maybe you did it incorrectly or used the wrong amount (or a cheap/bad paste)
> 
> Also, dont forget to repaste the GPU as well as the CPU while you're in there


I think so too. I was eyeing the engineer when he added the paste but he said it only needed a little amount; maybe too little in this case.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (Oct 17, 2019)

If I may suggest  to change in power options *Maximum Processor state* to around 90% and then check if it can handle full load with aida 64, if not turn it to 85, or if it can handle turn it up to 95, and check again. Modern laptops are not designed to remove heat from the processor with continuous load.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 17, 2019)

Kwadratowicz said:


> If I may suggest  to change in power options *Maximum Processor state* to around 90% and then check if it can handle full load with aida 64, if not turn it to 85, or if it can handle turn it up to 95, and check again. Modern laptops are not designed to remove heat from the processor with continuous load.


What will Mininimum State be? I'm currently on Balanced


----------



## Kwadratowicz (Oct 17, 2019)

I use 5% (Maximum processor state around 90-95 % can help reduce temps and throttling, with minor drop with cpu performance), and about the 800 mhz check if your charger is rated for specs of laptop, cause friends laptop was stuck to 800mhz because he had bad laptop charger and bios was limiting cpu performance, after change of charger cpu is no longer at 800.


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 17, 2019)

Here are Aida64 results: aida1 was during the test. Thermal throttling occurred and that's during the test I think, hence aida2

Guys, I also want to point out, after the CPU speed is thermal throttled, it NEVER goes back up to normal until I perform a restart.



Kwadratowicz said:


> I use 5% (Maximum processor state around 90-95 % can help reduce temps and throttling, with minor drop with cpu performance), and about the 800 mhz check if your charger is rated for specs of laptop, cause friends laptop was stuck to 800mhz because he had bad laptop charger and bios was limiting cpu performance, after change of charger cpu is no longer at 800.


I doubt if that's the issue. Reason is, when I start my laptop, it runs normally, cycling between highs of 3.2 GHz when doing minor work to around 1.2 GHz when idle. The 800 MHz throttling only happens when the CPU overheats, in most cases when I run games like PES 2019.


----------



## Kwadratowicz (Oct 17, 2019)

It's a shame that did not work for you, some ppl in Internet says it's due to the exceed of the power that battery /wall charger can input to parts. Can you try to play pes 2019 with max procesor state on 90% and check temperatures? If this won't work I don't know what could help you, sorry.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 17, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> Nope, no dust on the heatsink as I cleaned both the fan and heatsink. The fan runs noisy on high temps, which is prolly normal right? How do I detect a fault fan?


Yes it runs noisy, but does it push air out? Can you feel the exhaust hot air?
If the fan is doing the job as it should there must be a good amount of air volume coming out hot. If it don’t... then something is wrong about the air circulation.
Maybe the fan has issues, or maybe the intake opening.
Do you operate the lap top on a desk? Sorry for the dumb question...


----------



## iamtowbee (Oct 26, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes it runs noisy, but does it push air out? Can you feel the exhaust hot air?


I can feel the air but I don't think it's enough..


Zach_01 said:


> If the fan is doing the job as it should there must be a good amount of air volume coming out hot. If it don’t... then something is wrong about the air circulation.
> Maybe the fan has issues, or maybe the intake opening.
> Do you operate the lap top on a desk? Sorry for the dumb question...


Most times, I operate it on a flat surface.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 27, 2019)

Your issue could also be from the flat surface. You need to elevate the laptop so it can breathe properly. Try lifting the back with a book or something to see if it gets better.


----------



## iamtowbee (Nov 3, 2019)

The laptop's power rating is 120W and I'm using a 65W power adapter. Could that be the issue? Laptop doesn't charge sometimes for hours especially when running power-hungry software.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 3, 2019)

iamtowbee said:


> The laptop's power rating is 120W and I'm using a 65W power adapter. Could that be the issue? Laptop doesn't charge sometimes for hours especially when running power-hungry software.


That would not cause the CPU to overheat and throttle...


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2019)

The power adapter can indeed induce cpu throttling if it's falling back to battery.


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 3, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> The power adapter can indeed induce cpu throttling if it's falling back to battery.


Yes of course... Its a basic function of laptops, unless you mess with the power plans. but anyway... the issue here is over heat (100C) and then throttling.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Yes of course... Its a basic fuction of laptops, unless you mess with the power plans. but anyway... the issue here is over heat (100C) and then throttling.



Oh, must've missed the overheat bit.  Yes, conquer this first.


----------

